# Music instruments



## Arbitrator (Mar 31, 2010)

Greetings fellow Rationals,

I'm wondering, what do you think is a music instrument typical for a Rational?
And what kind of music instrument do you play and why?

At the moment I do not play any music instrument.
Just curious.

Regards,

Arbitrator


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I play the violin.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Used to play Trumpet and French horn. I was far better at that latter. I also took up singing and am pretty decent at that too.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I play piano. I think which instrument people take up is entirely due to preference; not really a type thing.


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

I took piano lessons when I was younger, played trumpet in school, and currently dabble with a guitar and a keyboard.



Hosker said:


> I play piano. I think which instrument people take up is entirely due to preference; not really a type thing.


I agree.


----------



## Invisimort (Mar 22, 2011)

Piano. 
I would like to learn theremin eventually.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I've played viola, cello, and bass. But now I only sing.


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

I play drums.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I play the flute (unbelievable lame, I know) but I'd like to learn piano and violin. first I have to get my hands on the latter, then take the time and patience to figure out how to play it. my prospects aren't looking to great -_-


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Pretentious classical instruments (I seriously love classical music though).

I play the piano, but I dabble in a lot of other instruments too (I'm a P, after all!)


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

I play the violin, and can more or less play the viola once I get my head around that silly alto clef. I quit the piano when I was young but if I had one I would get lessons again.
The reason I started playing the violin is because I saw one in a shop and just wanted it (I was 9 or so), and the viola was because I could get 15 points towards my degree. I keep playing because music is very rewarding.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll play anything that won't play me first.


----------



## Lunafish (Jan 24, 2011)

I play the piano because you can play 10 notes or more at the same time. If you play with an electric keyboard, you can sound somewhat like other instrument. Add on the recording feature, and you can pretend to be your own orchestra / rock band etc.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Lunafish said:


> I play the piano because you can play 10 notes or more at the same time. If you play with an electric keyboard, you can sound somewhat like other instrument. Add on the recording feature, and you can pretend to be your own orchestra / rock band etc.


I came in to say that this is what make me think of the keyboard as an NT instrument, perhaps especially for INTPs.


----------



## Noctuloquor (Apr 13, 2011)

I play the piano and the organ and spend quite a bit of my free time messing around on the ukulele and tin whistle. I have an electric guitar lying around too.


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

I play Guitars (electric & acoustic) and Bass. Would love to learn Keyboards at some point.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I've played violin, cello, and bass. Cello is my favorite of the three. I started teaching myself acoustic guitar a few years ago, but got too busy to follow through. Maybe someday...


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

I play the piano...Not so much anymore but I took lessons for nearly 10 years when I was young.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

I play the piano, guitar, and a little bit of the drums...and I sing. alot. 

There's nothing like a good jam session.


----------



## tenthousandopenbooks (Jan 25, 2011)

I think Piano is the best instrument for rationals. Actually, I think it's just the best for everyone to learn first.

That said, I play guitar, bass, a little banjo (Irish tenor and 5-string), a little piano a few other instruments. I'm able to pick up almost any instrument and do _something_ with it, but I'm only really "good" at guitar. I'm much better at composition/writing than actually playing. I guess it would make sense that an NT would be best at music *theory*.


----------

